

Drawing with text - adunk
http://codepen.io/tholman/pen/qCnfB

======
thoughtpalette
Awesome! Would save some time for the Typography I exercises ;} Just define
some adjectives about yourself in the letters var and draw your name!

------
sambeau
That's really nice.

I'm wracking my brains trying to think of a good use for it. There must be
one.

